# Aus *.java-Datei eine *.class Datei machen!



## Unlimited (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe ein Java-Source-Datei runtergeladen von dem coolen Spiel "SoccerSlime" !
Ich möchte die Namen der Spieler in persönliche Namen ändern!
Geht auch ganz gut!
 aber nicht in HTML eingebaut, weil das original keine *.JAVA datei ist sondern eine class!

Wie mach ich also aus einer Java datei, ein class Datei ?
Tutorials, Links oder Tipps immer erwünscht! 

Danke für die antworten!


----------



## teppi (18. Juni 2005)

Hmm .. du müsstest dir wahrscheinlich ein Java SDK Paket runterladen und installieren. Dann sollte es im Prinzip ausreichen, im DOS Fenster in das entsprechende  Verzeichnis zu wechseln und:

javac -classpath . Name.java

einzugeben. Wenn dann Fehler kommen, wirds ein bissel komplizierter .. 

HF


----------



## RMI_17 (23. Juni 2005)

Leg diese Exe datei auf "C:\" und öffne die Console

(cmd) Start - Ausführen - cmd

dann tipp ein "cd\ " und dann javac Pfad zur datei\dateiname.java


Müsste auch ohne das sdk funktionieren.

MFG RMI


----------



## RMI_17 (23. Juni 2005)

RMI_17 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leg diese Exe datei auf "C:\" und öffne die Console
> 
> (cmd) Start - Ausführen - cmd
> 
> ...



NaJa geht nicht er nimmt die Datei nicht. Sorry


----------



## elmato (23. Juni 2005)

post doch mal was du a) genau getab hast und b) welche fehlermeldung kommt(ich vermute mal so wild ClassNotFoundDef) hast du mal javac -cp . datei.java versucht?


----------

